
GlueStick: A Command Line Interface for Building Web Applications Using React - todd3834
https://www.drivenbycode.com/gluestick-the-future-is-here/
======
kevinsimper
Looks cool as it is something I have battled with recently, but it always ends
up limiting you, just like if you try to use Wordpress for everything, it
works 90 % of the way, but the last 10 % will break you!

~~~
todd3834
It is true that whenever you add an abstraction layer, you sometimes lose a
little bit of control. That being said, there shouldn't be very many technical
limitations imposed by GlueStick that would block you when you get 90% with
your project. If you can think of something, please let me know so I can
address it.

